# 10g tank



## Newb2Fish (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello,

I have kept Tang cichlids before, but I am interested in trying something new. I have a spare 10g tank and Im' wondering what type of cichlids from victoria (if any) I could put in there. Thanks!


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

A 10 gallon is too small for Victorian cichlids.


----------



## mr.species44 (Sep 6, 2009)

10 gallon is far to small its good for fry and thats about it. If there is a big als around invest in a 55 they are fairly cheap that should be the minimum for all africans


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

:thumb: the 2 first persons who answered are right,  10 G is really too small.
xris


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Check out the Library. They have some recomendations on what you could keep in that tank.
Good Luck! :thumb:

Manoah


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

You should look into shell dwellers from the other lakes...


----------

